# What should I be tracking other than miles?



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

hey all. I realize there are a ton of posts in this section but instead of reading each post I'm just looking for a simple list if things to keep track besides mileage. Thanks for your help!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> hey all. I realize there are a ton of posts in this section but instead of reading each post I'm just looking for a simple list if things to keep track besides mileage. Thanks for your help!


If you're using the standard mileage deduction you should also keep track of your business % use of things not related to vehicle operation or maintenance like: cell phone, water and food purchases for pax, gps devices, charging cords for yours and pax use, accounting expenses etc.....


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> If you're using the standard mileage deduction you should also keep track of your business % use of things not related to vehicle operation or maintenance like: cell phone, water and food purchases for pax, gps devices, charging cords for yours and pax use, accounting expenses etc.....


Food for pax?  Haha 
Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Food for pax?  Haha
> Thanks so much for your input!


Some people actually buy candy etc... for pax like Uber suggests. For a little while anyway


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

I'd suspect wireless plans and sirius/xm radio expenditures are often overlooked. Of course I buy groceries for my passengers at least once a month and treat them to a nice night out with dinner, a theater show, and drinks afterwards.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

I created a method for tracking each fare's miles and minutes. It requires screenshotting (a lot), but it's bullet-proof if you do it the same way each time in case Uber or pax scam a fare from you. When you screenshot the google maps you have the mileage and minutes for every fare, to, so you know exactly how far and how long without having to trust Uber who is not trustworthy in such matters.

Also, I use the interior dashcam app Autoguard, but I only keep the videos of potential problem fares, which I rename after the fare is over. Throughout the night I will delete uneventful fares to save drive space on the phone.

You can find the thread here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/a-me...r-fares-mileage-and-time.108813/#post-1557360


----------

